
Metrics Showdown: Mixpanel v. KISSmetrics v. Google Analytics - avk
http://artvankilmer.wordpress.com/2010/06/15/metrics-showdown-mixpanel-v-kissmetrics-v-google-analytics/
======
fookyong
once upon a time I thought about making an analytics app.

doing the math though, it must be so hard to get traction in this space. it's
an expensive / risky business to run (1 hour of downtime will piss off ALL
your customers), but at the same time I think on the low end of the pricing
scale, demand is going to be very elastic. If you're charging $50 a month for
an analytics app, people will always compare you to Google Analytics, and side
with the latter since it's free.

Getting into the analytics game is only worth it if you know how to sell to
enterprise, IMO and you can sign up large organisations for 6-figure license
fees. More likely to exit from that kind of scenario, too.

That said, I wish Mixpanel and KISSmetrics the best of luck. No doubt they
have good products, I just wonder whether the SME market is receptive to
boutique analytics apps like these at the kind of scale necessary to make the
business viable.

